# Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai (SPOILERS)



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Kirino wins.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone needs to tell their parents so that their father can beat the living daylights out of them both. And o/c, send Kirino back to the US with a one-way ticket.
THEN it will be a good ending


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

No harem ending?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 6, 2013)

_Member deleted his comment_


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Their dad would probably prefer Kirino be with Kyosuke than anyone else.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, he is family ...


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

No real surprise there but I'm wondering what's up with them going back to a normal brother and sister relationship.  I suppose that they're putting their relationship on hold until they are older and not completely removing all romantic feelings towards each other but more details would be appreciated.  Guess we have to wait for that BD containing that epilogue.


----------



## Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

So best girl won? Beautiful.



> No real surprise there but I'm wondering what's up with them going back to a normal brother and sister relationship.


>Kiss your sibling
>LOL NAH LET'S BE NORMAL

Don't think it works that way!


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue said:


> >Kiss your sibling
> >LOL NAH LET'S BE NORMAL
> 
> Don't think it works that way!



Never underestimate authors and their ability to ignore how stuff works in order to write what they want. 

But yes, I suspect that the two will be doing quite a lot of kissing/fuck even while they pretend to be normal siblings.  Their sibling relationship may even just be the image they present to the world instead of a lovers image while in private they are fully lovers.  Need more in-depth spoilers and that epilogue.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking sis/brocons


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Grimm angry he will never be able to hold his imouto tenderly.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Epilogue of the novel_ 





> After all that happened, the novel ends with the gang back together again for a meet-up, and right at the very end Kyousuke gives Kirino a sudden kiss, but this is after they had ostensibly already returned to being "normal siblings". So it's basically up to the reader to interpret what this means for their relationship; whether it's actually still on, or whether this is just some sort of joke/one-time thing.






Yeah, Kyousuke certainly doesn't want to be in a normal sibling relationship with Kirino. 

Now we just have to wait for the short epilogue set ten years after this to see where the relationship between the two went.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sure we knew how incestuous it was all along but it's still weird seeing them together and that everyone is OK with it. I'm also wondering why they'd break it off if they already went so far. Just go with it dammit. Make some people happy in the end at least.

Also annoys me that the last 3 episodes are OVA's and don't have an announced date. Laaame.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Grimm angry he will never be able to hold his imouto tenderly.



You gotta be kidding me...  Prefering his imouto over... No... Just fucking no...



Well, it was expected from the very beggining I gess, the title of the novel/anime speaks for it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll be laughing if they just went to the Kirino Route in the VN.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

I laughed. I knew i was right in quitting the series. 

Also, I saw on 4chan there will be a crossover between this and railgun.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2013)

...is that supposed to be his sister...?


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

That is his sister.  How could no one see this? It is implied in the title.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...is that supposed to be his sister...?



Yes, it's his sister.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2013)

How old is this guy? And how is that girl?


----------



## Blue (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

I think he's in high school and she is in middle school.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, that makes it a little more disturbing.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba wandering into the forest of weaboo lost and scared.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Seto Kaiba wandering into the forest of weaboo lost and scared.



I was curious and now am a bit regretful.

I watched ToAru at least...so I know where those gifs Blue keeps using come from!


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, that makes it a little more disturbing.



Welcome to the "darker" side of the Japanese Light Novel/anime/manga industries.


----------



## Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was curious and now am a bit regretful.
> 
> I watched ToAru at least...so I know where those gifs Blue keeps using come from!





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was curious and now am a bit regretful.
> 
> I watched ToAru at least...so I know where those gifs Blue keeps using come from!


Poor soul...it starts with Index, then you will slowly watch more and more light and visual novel anime adaptations until Oreimo is nothing and you finally find yourself watching shit like Yosuga no Sora and Aki Sora and giving no fucks. It's a depraved and inevitable path. A necessary one. Ganbatta na, shounen.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Watch him think IS is a masterpiece.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's Yosuga no Sora this bitch


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Watch him think IS is a masterpiece.


IS kamisaku datta wa 



Bleach said:


> Let's Yosuga no Sora this bitch


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

But now for real...

Is that just a random illustration pic or did they really became a couple or/and kissed?



Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, that makes it a little more disturbing.



She's 14 and he's 17 to be more precise. She's in her 3rd year in middle school and he's in his 3rd year in high school.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

They actually got married and then broke up right after. And yes they did kiss.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 6, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 6, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> She's 14 and he's 17 to be more precise. She's in her 3rd year in middle school and he's in his 3rd year in high school.



Actually she is 16 or going on that age by this point in the story, and he is 18. She is in her last year of middle school and he has finished high school. Some people forget that almost, if not, 2 years have passed since the start of the story.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I was curious and now am a bit regretful.
> 
> *I watched ToAru *at least...so I know where those gifs Blue keeps using come from!



Than you may like to know that the author is doing a OreimoxToAru crossover in the near future.....I shit you not this is actually happening!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

>Implying Fushimi and Kamachi aren't the same person


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, that makes it a little more disturbing.



Its ok, we'll always have card games.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Its ok, we'll always have card games.



On motorcycles no less.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> On motorcycles no less.



Living the dream.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lGSgnxS-uuw[/YOUTUBE]

I didn't think Yosuga no Sora would go there, they did.
I didn't think Kodomo no Jikan would go there, they did.
I didn't think Ore no Imouto would go there, they did.

Any ____ no _____ series now I know will go there.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

"no" is japanese for "i*c*st ending confirmed"


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They actually got married and then broke up right after. And yes they did kiss.



​


Zaru said:


> "no" is japanese for "i*c*st ending confirmed"



I don't think Sora no Otoshimono will go there though


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 7, 2013)

Touma has no imouto to fuck.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

Outside of hentai This was the 1st i*c*st series I've watched so I guess I'm a bit surprised.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 7, 2013)

This is your first? Well this is pretty much bottom of the barrel in terms of wincest.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> ​
> 
> 
> I don't think Sora no Otoshimono will go there though



Otakus are crazy. People burned Kannagi mangas because she "wasn't a virgin".


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Otakus are crazy. People burned Kannagi mangas because she "wasn't a virgin".



I'm a bit annoyed and all but I wouldn't go as far as to burn/cut the books I've bought out of rage for something that happened that I didn't like.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I'm a bit annoyed and all but I wouldn't go as far as to burn/cut the books I've bought out of rage for something that happened that I didn't like.



Yep, people get salty over things they don't like ... these people take it to a whole new level however.

Angry Pissed People: "We're gonna buy your merchandise, and we're gonna burn them!"

Author: "As long as you paid for it, I don't care what you do with them."


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

Just goes to show how horrible the fanbase was..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm aware such behavior extends to real-life Japanese celebrities with these people...like the woman that voices Hinata over there is in her 30s and still can't have a relationship for fear of what her fans would do, and because it would end her career. Apparently if she gets fucked that's like every character she plays getting fucked, and them losing their "purity".


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

What's even worse is that everyone(the other characters) was fine with the i*c*st thing .







Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm aware such behavior extends to real-life Japanese celebrities with these people...like the woman that voices Hinata over there is in her 30s and still can't have a relationship for fear of what her fans would do, and because it would end her career. Apparently if she gets fucked that's like every character she plays getting fucked, and them losing their "purity".



Wut???


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 7, 2013)

All seiyuus have to be pure tenshis otherwise what's the point of me trying to fap to them? I don't want another man's testies in my virgin idols.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm aware such behavior extends to real-life Japanese celebrities with these people...like the woman that voices Hinata over there is in her 30s and still can't have a relationship for fear of what her fans would do, and because it would end her career. Apparently if she gets fucked that's like every character she plays getting fucked, and them losing their "purity".



Pretty much ... :/

Sad sad things going on.



> What's even worse is that everyone(the other characters) was fine with the i*c*st thing



Nope, that plain girl, Manami, was not. But nobody cares because she is so plain.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


>




All that delicious mad.



Grimm6Jack said:


> Outside of hentai This was the 1st i*c*st series I've watched so I guess I'm a bit surprised.



Read Angel Sanctuary.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nope, that plain girl, Manami, was not. But nobody cares because she is so plain.



But only her?  How about Ayase, Kuroneko, Saori, their fucking parents?



Solaris said:


> Read Angel Sanctuary.





> Angel Sanctuary (天使禁猟区 Tenshi Kinryōku?) is a fantasy shōjo manga





> is a fantasy shōjo manga





> shōjo manga





> shōjo



... Likely won't ...


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

> But only her?  How about Ayase, Kuroneko, Saori, their *fucking parents*?



They don't know according to what I've read. 



> ... Likely won't ...



It's more badass than quite a few Shounen mangas.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> But only her?  How about Ayase, Kuroneko, Saori, their fucking parents?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think from the Anime, their parents were suspicious of something ... they probably won't approve either.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone giving 1 star reviews at Amazon and the volume completely sold out .



Linkofone said:


> I think from the Anime, their parents were suspicious of something ... they probably won't approve either.



Well, shit has ended so I gess they likely won't ever know. And obviously they wouldn't approve, especially their dad, if his character is supposed to be consistent that is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2013)

Realistically, this would be a twisted story that strongly hints at predation but this is Japan. 

Our SVU episodes are their light novels I guess....


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Well, shit has ended so I gess they likely won't ever know. And obviously they wouldn't approve, especially their dad, if his character is supposed to be consistent that is.



There is going to be a short story set 10 years after the events of volume 12 so hopefully we'll find out what happens assuming that those two decide to pursue their incestuous relationship.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Everyone giving 1 star reviews at Amazon and the volume completely sold out .
> 
> 
> 
> Well, shit has ended so I gess they likely won't ever know. And obviously they wouldn't approve, especially their dad, if his character is supposed to be consistent that is.



Maybe so ... but maybe it will go like the VN. Where ... Spoiler ... happens.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Everyone giving 1 star reviews at Amazon and the volume completely sold out .



That's most likely the Kuroneko fanbase. They were just as mad back in the day when vol 8 came out...and I mean good lord was that a lot of rage! 



> Well, shit has ended so I gess they likely won't ever know. And obviously they wouldn't approve, especially their dad, if his character is supposed to be consistent that is.



A) there will be a extra chapter ,or chapters depend on what I heard, with the BD volumes. These will detail and/or explain things that happen between the end last chapter of vol (were Kirino and Kyousuke seemingly break off their relationship) and the epilogue set 10 years later when they go to a reunion of their friend (that suggest that the relationship between the two may have continued sometime before) PS, I hate when the closure to an ending isn't give till extra stuff comes out. 

B) Their dad is actually the parent most likely to be ok with this...no really. Most novel read will note that the most he is likely to do is punch him once and then maybe even give his blessing. Their dad is for some reason very pro-Kyousuke when it comes to Kirino.

And C)Kuroneko already expect this would be the out come long ago, Saori already knew about Kirino's feeling and totally supported them before hand so I don't think she cares that much, and Ayase and Kanako accepts that he rejects them...but not without punishment been given out first. No idea what they do to him yet, but the pic put many idea in your head.

PS. Solaris is right, Angel Sanctuary is quite badass indeed.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

> A) there will be a extra chapter ,or chapters depend on what I heard, with the BD volumes. These will detail and/or explain things that happen between the end last chapter of vol (were Kirino and Kyousuke seemingly break off their relationship) and the epilogue set 10 years later when they go to a reunion of their friend (that suggest that the relationship between the two may have continued sometime before) PS, I hate when the closure to an ending isn't give till extra stuff comes out.



The epilogue of volume 12 doesn't happen 10 years later according to what I've heard.  The bonus novel will be the one that will be set 10 years after that offline meet.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> There is going to be a short story set 10 years after the events of volume 12 so hopefully we'll find out what happens assuming that those two decide to pursue their incestuous relationship.



I'll be waiting for it then.

But it's kinda... You know... Before those 10 years them having a 3 year age difference and all.
It's just... ugh...

I don't know if I can even call this a _happy ending_.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Loner ending.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I'll be waiting for it then.
> 
> But it's kinda... You know... Before those 10 years them having a 3 year age difference and all.
> It's just... ugh...
> ...



Well Kyousuke supposedly does kiss Kirino at the very end of the novel, after they went back to being "normal" siblings, so at the very least he still does have feelings for her and I'm sure that she still loves him.  Odds are that they'll still be lovers in private while presenting the image of being normal siblings to the public.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The epilogue of volume 12 doesn't happen 10 years later according to what I've heard.  The bonus novel will be the one that will be set 10 years after that offline meet.



I don't know for sure, from what I'm hearing it most likely the 10 year reunion in the epilogue, but maybe it isn't.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

Best ending:



(Note: I don't even read or watch Oreimo)


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 7, 2013)

that's the end we deserve, but not the one we need right now.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> that's the end we deserve, but not the one we need right now.



Stop quoting batman, that's the easy way.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> I don't know for sure, from what I'm hearing it most likely the 10 year reunion in the epilogue, but maybe it isn't.



The following seems to be pretty reliable:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> -Afterwards, Kirino and Kyousuke have their wedding in the same church that Kirino wore the wedding dress at in Volume 9. Kyousuke and Kirino are the only ones there. Kyousuke took care of the Outfits. Afterwards, they Kiss. Kirino then gives back the Ring to Kyousuke. During Christmas Eve, they promised that after Graduation, they would return to being Normal Siblings.
> 
> -Kyousuke's final decision is that he won't be with anyone romantically. And that things won't go back to the way they were before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be honest here, I would prefer seeing Kyousuke with Rika and being a lolicon than being in an i*c*st relationship with that bitch Kirino.




Solaris said:


> The following seems to be pretty reliable:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

> -Flashback to the end of volume 10. *Ayase confesses to Kyousuke, but he rejected her*. *Telling her that he's in love with someone else*. Ayase cries and kisses Kyousuke's cheek goodbye.
> 
> -*On December 20th, days before his date with Kirino, he calls Kuroneko. He also rejects her and gives the same reason he told Ayase*. But, he tells her how he really feels about her. After crying for some time, Kuroneko rips the Destiny Record apart, and becomes Yamineko, promising Kyousuke that she'll cast the biggest curse of her life on him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Best ending:
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: I don't even read or watch Oreimo)



Yep rather have this.

Or yandere Ayase.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Stop quoting batman, that's the easy way.



Batman never said that.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 7, 2013)

This should've had the School Days ending but with Kuroneko having Kyousuke's head and Ayase having Kirino's.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm surprised by how surprised you are...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2013)

Well the series just kind of tottered on it, and the vidya game just outright made them cousins, so forgive us for not thinking a lighthearted series would go there.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Batman never said that.



....You're shitting right?! You mean there actually exist people that have never seen a parody of the quote " he's the hero Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now." from the Dark Knight? 

IMPOSSIBUl!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> ....You're shitting right?! You mean there actually exist people that have never seen a parody of the quote " he's the hero Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now." from the Dark Knight?
> 
> IMPOSSIBUl!!!!



You seem to be misunderstanding.

1. The quote is from The Dark Knight Rises, not The Dark Knight.
2. Batman never stated in the movie, rewatch to see the character who did.

Either way when you said "Stop quoting Batman" you were wrong.  Because the movie title had "Batman" nowhere in it nor did the character Batman ever utter those words.

Also the phrase is "IMPOSSIBIRU" not "IMPOSSIBU|" (not even sure how you typed that last character on accident).


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2013)

Mider T said:


> You seem to be misunderstanding.
> 
> 1. The quote is from The Dark Knight Rises, not The Dark Knight.



Wrong! The first time that line come up was in the Dark Knight.


> 2. Batman never stated in the movie, rewatch to see the character who did.
> 
> Either way when you said "Stop quoting Batman" you were wrong.  Because the movie title had "Batman" nowhere in it nor did the character Batman ever utter those words.


Me, like few others, when we say stuff like "Batman" we mean the whole franchise. Unless The Dark Knight is no longer a "Batman" movie? If being more narrow is what you want, I could have said "Gordon" or "Dark Knight", but I didn't think it would matter that much.


> Also the phrase is "IMPOSSIBIRU" not "IMPOSSIBU|" (not even sure how you typed that last character on accident).



I have no idea as that that was a I when I first typed. Tho in any case you are totally right on at least this point, sir.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Short Novel Spoilers_ 




From what I hear the short story will mostly be 25 year old Kirino summarizing the life lessons/problems she had.  The onyl interesting part is the last line where she says that it is about time for her to bring light to a secret she has been carrying.  





*Spoiler*: _Volume 12 Last two pages translation_ 





> - Ha?! What are you talking about? That's your wish?
> - Just do it...
> - Fine, fine. Is this okay?
> - Yup.
> ...







Link removed

Checkmate.  Those that dislike the idea of a Kyousuke x Kirino ending can only delude themselves now.  

Hopefully we'll get a better translation soon.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

The author has balls I think we can give him that.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm, still very interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2013)

She's preggo.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2013)

Mider T said:


> She's preggo.



What makes you say that?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

Solaris said:


> What makes you say that?





> bring light to a secret she has been carrying.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2013)

Linkofone said:


>



I need more than that.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2013)

Too bad we'll never know...


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd like to see a retarded baby.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2013)

You would        .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Too bad we'll never know...



Of course we will.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Not that we need any more confirmation but here is something from an interview the author did:



> That's true. I wrote the last scene to be similar to Volume 1. Writing an intense story that clearly goes down the forbidden path is really difficult in Dengeki Bunko, but given that I decided to give Kirino a happy ending, I still needed to set her future on as good a path as possible. It was tricky. The result is as you can see in the book, but if I were to add my own redundant comments for those who want to re-read it, I would say:
> 
> - A Complete Kirino Ending
> - Just like the Life Consultations that started it all, the story ends with the siblings having a shared secret.
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2013)

Too vague.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2013)

Manami a shit.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 2, 2013)

man at first i raged pretty hard at the ending. those characters were tortured.

thanks @dream for the interview snip. says it all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



why you guys arguing about the batman dark knight?


----------

